# Jenny is in doggy heaven



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Many of you will have read about Jenny and her antics over the past few years, and will also be aware that she had a few illnesses, particularly in the last 12 months. 

Yesterday, and more so overnight, it was clear that Jenny was not well, so I cut short our trip in Oswestry and returned to Derbyshire first thing this morning, so that we could see our local vet. 

After a discussion, and weighing up the pros and cons, Jenny's dad and myself decided the best thing to do was to help mother nature along, listening to the guidance from the vet. 

In order to keep Jennifer as calm as possible, we did not go into the vets, but decided to sit under the blossom tree in the gardens outside the vets premises. Moments later, Jenny passed away peacefully. This was the hardest decision of my life so far, with no exaggeration. 

Jenny has been a wonderful companion and I am simply so grateful to have had her as a true friend. She has travelled thousands of miles in the motorhome and has been featured in various motorhome magazines. 

The pic below is about one year old, but I think she compliments the Swift interior beautifully. 

Run free at the bridge princess. 

Jenny, 17th December 1997 - 2 May 2010. 

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Russell Im so sorry bless her oh that is such sad news.xxxx


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry Russell. 

I know you wouldn't have made this decision lightly, so I'm also sure it was the right one.

It's unbelievably hard when you lose your loyal companion and I really feel for you and Jenny's dad.

Run free and be happy at the bridge Jenny X


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Russell, run free Jenny .
Rich and Lin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Russell. It's the responsible dog owner's final responsible, caring and loving act, but it doesn't make it any easier. You know the heartache, but also that it subsides with time.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell

So sorry to read this news. If it's any consolation, I'm sure that you made the right decision, and doing it the way you did was the kindest thing you could have done.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

so very sorry to read this post.I know what you are going through as I have been there . God bless you all .The pain will pass but the memories will live on forever


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry to hear that Russell....


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

So sorry Russell.

It's only when you've had the priviledge of sharing your life with such a special 4 legged companion that you understand how hard it is to let them go.

Jenny will be fine now.

Take care. x


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

so sorry to hear your news, we have had 2 best friend dogs over the years so we know how you feel.

best regards chris & gail


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry to here about jenny russel my two border collies are getting to an age now when i start to worry about the inevitable. My first dog another border became so ill like jenny and i stayed with her when she went to sleep, i said i would not have another i was also heartbroken but as you have read i actually got two.It does pass and as said earlier you do always have the memories take care .


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russel

so sorry to hear about Jenny. I still remember taking our Patch on his final visit to the vets 13 years ago. I know its not easy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh Russ I am so sorry to hear your sad news re Jenny she was a lovely dog and you and her dad will miss her terribly I know.

Run free Jenny at the Bridge and if you happen to bumb into Ted & Teasel give them a big kiss from me.

Hugs to you both XX


Jacquie


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Jenny.

She will run free with Oscar.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry, maybe she will meet our Jenny.
Very brave and kind decision, our thought's are with you.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Russel

We are both so sorry to hear about Jenny.

You made the correct and brave decision, the same as we have had to do twice before. I still get upset thinking about it now

Doug & Elaine


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell I know your love of you- tube so I have a pressie from there that I dedicate to you Jenny and her Dad on such a sad day.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this news. You've done the last kind thing you can do for her. I too hope she and Oscar will be running around in doggy heaven. x


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Russell

It is the moment all of us dread but I am sure it was the right decision

Graham


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Russell,

I have experienced nothing harder in this life, even the loss of a human family member....I'm sure it shouldn't be so, but there it is....but it is the right thing to do when the time comes.

You will be in our thoughts...

Timotei, J9, Lucky and Bailey


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Russell,

I have just read and relayed your sad news to Rita. Having lost Oscar and now poor Jenny, you'll be wondering why life can be so horrible.

Saying goodbye to our wee Bobbie was the hardest thing I've had to do so far.

Rita and I smiled when we'd see you driving the MH, with Jenny sitting up proud in the boss's seat. Treasure those memories you have of her.

Sincerest condolences,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, it has only been 2 months since we had to make the same decision as you. As people said at the time remember all the good times you had, and how your best mate was always pleased to see you no mater how you were feeling.
Deryck


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh Russell,

I am so sorry..........can't see now for crying  

I know you loved Jenny very much and you did all you could for her. What a lovely peaceful way to go.

Run Free now Jenny.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Russell I am so sorry about Jenny. We are really glad we were able to meet her (and you) recently, she was indeed a princess. It was obvious how much you doted on her and how much she meant to you.

Rest In Peace lovely Jenny

Am thinking of you. xx


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Russell,

We're very sorry to hear your news. Such a difficult decision to make.

Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Russell, I cannot tell you how sorry I am to hear that, Alan.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry for your loss Russell. I know how your feeling right now but knowing you did what was best for Jenny, will help you through your grief.
Run free Jenny. RIP
Lesley


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So very sorry to read your news Russell.

The loss of a well loved pet is very difficult for those without them to comprehend. They become a huge part of our lives as Jenny was of yours. I just hope when the time comes that I will make the right decision about my now very geriatric cat and dog as you have just done.

I know that Jenny will always hold a special place in your heart.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Run free and healthy at the bridge Jenny.

Thinking of you Russell.

Typed through tears.

Sue


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear your sad news.
We all know we will have to lose them one day but when the time comes it is still so hard.
Hope she meets our Chester over the Bridge.

Clive


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

"The pic below is about one year old, but I think she compliments the Swift interior beautifully. "

Now there is a true dog lover, you buy a motorhome to match your dog. 

Sorry to hear you lost your favourite furry friend. I'm not dog a person, but it sounds as thou Jenny has had the most wonderful life. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so, so sorry Russell. It's a horrible decision to have to make and even when you know you're doing the right thing you still feel so bad about it.

Thinking of you.

Viv


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear bad news but I guess the dog could not have had a better life with you looking after her. I sometimes felt she was better looked after than I am at home.

Very sad for all that knew her.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear the sad news about Jenny. She looked like a super dog. 

David


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news. You can still treasure those special moments you had together. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about this Russel. 

It was a long time ago, but I can still remember the painful day we took our dog Jessie to the vets on her final journey. From what i've read about your adventures I'm sure you can be content in the knowledge you gave her a wonderful life.


Pete.


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

i wish they was something i could say
god bless


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Very sad news.... 

We had the same decision to make for our beloved Lab, Charlie last August. Good friends are worth looking after well, you did good. 

Run free Jenny. 

Keith


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Russell I am so sorry to hear your sad news, I know how much you loved Jenny so was shocked to hear your news. I lost my Dad last Monday evening and today it has really really hit me,I was supposed to be at the shop but in the end couldn't face it, so we are probably feeling pretty much the same right now. My love and thoughts Nette x.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Russel - Just wanted to add my condolances to all the others. People who have never known the incredible loyalty and devotion that a dog gives to us can never truly understand the heartache that comes with their passing. Run free dear Jenny. She will be waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Russell, so sorry to hear your beloved companion is gone.
You gave her a very happy life and she is at peace now.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Invicta said:


> So very sorry to read your news Russell.
> 
> The loss of a well loved pet is very difficult for those without them to comprehend. They become a huge part of our lives as Jenny was of yours. I just hope when the time comes that I will make the right decision about my now very geriatric cat and dog as you have just done.
> 
> I know that Jenny will always hold a special place in your heart.


Since writing the above, Graham the geriatric cat suddenly decided this evening that he would go over Rainbow Bridge (cats do go over it as well don't they?!) thus saving me the decision I might have had to made. He was about 18 years of age and had been suffering from thyroid problems for which he had received treatment for the past 9 or so months. He had lost weight but was quite active when he wanted to be. Only last week he caught a baby pigeon and despite my frantic efforts to prise it out of his mouth he had pigeon pie for supper that day.

Until quite recently he had been a very handsome looking cat who was quite a character. He would biff out at people he didn't like the look of! He was a nearly British Blue, all silvery grey in colour except for a little patch of white under his chin. My daughter had got him from a cats' home as a small kitten where I expect he had landed up as he was not quite pure pedigree.

He had mellowed in his maturing years and loved to sit on people's laps but only once he had got to know them He preferred the laps of men to women except for mine!

Coco (the 13 year old chocolate labrador) will miss him if only for the fact that Graham would sit in doorways and not let him get past. He did this earlier on today. Only last evening he was enjoying some of my salmon-his favourite food.

We now have to tell Rhiannon (grand daughter aged 7) in the morning that Graham has died. We have been preparing her for when Coco leaves us but not for Graham's passing. She knows that Grandad has been waiting nearly five years for Coco to join him in heaven. We always assumed that Graham would outlive Coco but this evening has proved this not to be.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Russell,

My condolences added to the others here. I've also been there.

Dougie.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi russell

Really sorry to read about Jenny. shocked too. She was a beautiful dog and thank you for sharing the lovely pics of her and Oscar before her. She was practically a member on here herself.

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Russell, oh how very sorry I am to read such sad news and I wish I could say something that would help ease your heartache. Time will ease your sadness and pain but in the meantime, take comfort in knowing that Jenny had a wonderful and happy life with you and no doggy could have been loved more than she was!

You have many friends Russell who will help you through this difficult time and if ever you need a shoulder to cry on, you will find there are many shoulders out here for you!

All my love my angel.

Sue xxx


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russel, Its very hard to lose a close doggy friend, we still miss our two and its three years now. I'm sure all those happy memories of days past will prevail in the knowledge you gave Jenny a wonderful home. 

Wobby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that news, as someone has already said its often the final responsibility for all pet owners, and even knowing that you are doing the best thing doesn't make it easier. 

How am I going to keep my two out of my sleeping bag now?  I've already put the diesel heating on for them.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Thank you all for your lovely kind wishes.

Rita, Sue & others - no more tears please, or else!

Mr Pusser, you bugger, you managed to make me laugh when Oscar passed away three years ago, suggesting he was more famous than Lassie, and now you want to live with me! Consider it done, but wait a few weeks, as it is salads and brown bread here for a while to get shut of my middle. You are welcome when Yorkshire Pudds, trifles, roast beef and pies return to the menu! Can you imagine the trouble we would get into as motorhomers? What with you and your Thetford, me and tyre pressure checkers, we would need to carry a hazardous goods label!

On a side note, whilst Jenny was not a record breaker, she was well above average age for a Weimaraner and I am grateful for that.

I have often said to people that when the "day comes", I will simply know. It was very true.

Russell


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Very sad to hear that news Russell. I started reading at the beginning of the thread and as I read through I was getting sad for you and also sad remembering our dogs. Now arriving at the end of the thread I am really cheered to see that your post this morning is so positive and I am glad to hear you say that you knew that the time was right for such a hard decision. RIP Jenny.

Mike


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Just a quickie, and i don't wish to spoil the vibe of the thread.

"Rainbow Bridge"... never heard this phrase before now. Is it a pet thing or are we all heading there ? Whats the origins ?

Anything to do with the Wizard of Oz (1939)?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss Russell

Dave & Margaret


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw sweetness - am so sorry!

Greenie


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Russell. I once met you and Jenny at Oswestry C&CC campsite - she was a marvellous ambassador for her breed and there was obviously a great bond between you. Be proud of her memory and that you did the right thing in such a caring way when that time all we dog owners dread came. The following link may soften your grief -
www.wolfweb.com.au/acd/ifitshouldbe.htm


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

What a lovely poem rickndog. I see that it is anonymous so intending to print out some copies for our vet to give to clients whose animals are suffering in anyway and there is nothing that can be done for them except to put them out of their misery.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sad news Russell, she'll be running with Oscar now


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss, we have been there three times now, the most recent just over a week ago.

It is always a difficult decision but I am sure you made the correct one.

Like you we didn't go into the vet, Brodie went to sleep in her own bed at home.

My thoughts are with you.

Murray


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

freddiebrooks said:


> "Rainbow Bridge"... never heard this phrase before now. Is it a pet thing or are we all heading there ? Whats the origins ?
> 
> Anything to do with the Wizard of Oz (1939)?


Hi Freddie,

I hope that we are all heading there, so that I can meet up with our wee Bobbie again. He was my wee pal.

Jock.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Russell,

Really sorry to hear your sad news. 

From your posts on here it sounded like she had a great life and 13 years is an amazing age for her breed - you must have been doing something right!

Thinking of you - as others have said, we know what you're going through.

Take care,

Dean & Angela

x


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

So sorry mate ,been there done that and will still have to do it again. Dennis


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Freddiebooks said:


> "Rainbow Bridge"... never heard this phrase before now. Is it a pet thing or are we all heading there ? Whats the origins ?
> 
> Anything to do with the Wizard of Oz (1939)?


Hi

I think Rainbow Bridge comes from this poem:

http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

So, so sorry Russell.

Catz


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Deepest sympathies, Russell. I've been there too.


SD


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about your loss Russell. I know exactly how you feel having been there myself but having had Jenny as your companion for so long must make it especialy difficult to come to terms with.

Run free Jenny


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Russell

I have been there twice with a 17 and 18 year old that loved me all of their lives

You made the right decision repaying the love of many years

RIP to your best friend
X


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

Russell

So sorry to hear about Jenny. We met you both at Conkers Campsite, and she was a beautiful dog.

We lost our 2 Border Collies within 12 months of each other, so have some idea of the loss you must be feeling.

Our thoughts are with you,

Di and Pete


----------

